# Hey =)



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm a 15 year old girl from West Virginia.
Kaila is the name, if it wasn't rather obvious already. 

I have horses, mostly Quarter Horses, and I barrel race and do a little bit of Western Pleasure. 
I'm obsessed with Halloween, and I think that's because my whole family has always been into the scaring people thing. We live out in the middle of no-where, so we're not exactly home-haunters, and no trick-or-treaters ever. 

We have 15 acres, and normally put on a huge Halloween party/Haunted Trail for people we know. It's built, planned, and put together by immediate family and extended family. I don't know why we do it, we just thoroughly enjoy it (I'm sure everyone here completely understands, lol). 

We like blood, guts, and gore but we sort of balance that with traditional and creepy kinds of things. Our trail normally consists of a few group leaders, actors, props, and a few pneumatics, and sometimes we put our horses in there too (who wouldn't be scared of a real live breathing headless horseman with a loaded gun?)

Sorry for the long introduction


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Kaila!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool real headless horseman

Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Kaila..sounds fun ,do you have pics of your trail haunt?
post them in the haunts and display area would like to see them.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Kaila!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome K!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks, and we do have pictures.. somewhere.. I'll try to find them this week =)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Kaila.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll get some great ideas here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there, welcome to the forum, im sure you will love it here. There are lots of good people with great ideas.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You'll like it here.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum! It must be so nice to have a family Halloween party/haunt. My family _tries_ to understand my hobby...poor things....but they don't really get into it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o &welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome aboard!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hi ya Kaila!!! Welcome!! Well it seems you have alot of space.... Can't wait to see what ya come up with for this year!!


----------

